# John Chase



## Stu (Apr 11, 2014)

It is with deep sadness that I report the passing today of long-time TUG moderator and contributor, John Chase, after a long illness.  John was the President of the Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista Condo Owners Association.  He will be sorely missed by his family, friends, fellow TUGGERS and everyone, owners and staff, at Cypress Pointe.  

Personally, words can not express the deep feeling of loss his passing brings. He was a mentor and true friend to me for over a dozen years.

My heart and condolences go out to his entire family.

Sincerely,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## JanT (Apr 11, 2014)

Rest in peace, John.  Your presence here on TUG will be greatly missed.  May the Lord bless John's family and comfort them during this deep sense of loss.

Jan


----------



## pranas (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. My condolences to his family.  He will be missed here at TUG.


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is  shocking news. John was a very knowledgeable person regarding timesharing. So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2014)

R.I.P. John. You made a difference. May your family find peace.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2014)

I am confused - who is signed on to TUG under his user name right now?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2014)

Very very sorry to read this


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2014)

He was a kind and giving man. I am saddened to hear this news.  RIP John.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2014)

My heart is sadden by this  news. R.I.P. John Chase. He was a true  fighter and a champion for timeshare owners.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry about John.  Over the years he has provided great info. Rest in Peace.

Nancy


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear about John (TUG member: timeos2). He'll be missed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is definitely sad news. While he sometimes caused us grief over in the Marriott forum, his presence on TUG will be missed.

I was asking about his whereabouts in this thread last week. While I didn't mention it, I was fearing that perhaps he was having health issues since his posting activity had dropped off sometime in January.



DeniseM said:


> I am confused - who is signed on to TUG under his user name right now?



This is odd. When I was wondering his whereabouts, it did appear that he was logging on each day.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am confused - who is signed on to TUG under his user name right now?





dioxide45 said:


> ...
> This is odd. When I was wondering his whereabouts, it did appear that he was logging on each day.



My computer can be logged in to this site without me being anywhere near it.

This could explain what you are questioning.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am confused - who is signed on to TUG under his user name right now?





csxjohn said:


> My computer can be logged in to this site without me being anywhere near it.
> 
> This could explain what you are questioning.



Not to take away from the topic of the thread, but I believe vBulletin automatically logs you out after 15 or 20 minutes. So it would take someone actively going to TUG on the computer that is signed in to TUG using the Keep Me Signed In option checked. Perhaps TUG is the homepage on John's computer, and someone else is using the computer daily?


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 12, 2014)

My condolences to John's family.

My sister signed into her deceased husband's accounts, such as Facebook, for long after his death.  It made her sons (and me) uncomfortable seeing her "husband" online and so we asked her to open her own accounts.


----------



## mshatty (Apr 12, 2014)

I always enjoyed reading John's posts. He was a clear strong honest voice concerning timeshares. Both newbies and experienced TS'ers learned a lot from him. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am confused - who is signed on to TUG under his user name right now?



Que the 'Twilight Zone' theme. John is watching from the 'beyond'......Checking out who is still using Microsoft. No, It's probably that his computer's browser is set to automatically sign on to TUGBBS. Mine is. Likely a family member is using one of John's computers (he had several) and doesn't know what that curious tab (TUGBBS) is.

I hope they find comfort in the good memories he left here.

Jim


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Such sad news.  He very seldom mentioned his illness but I've been wondering about him lately, like Dioxide45, because he's been so quiet.

I learned a lot from John here on TUG despite not always being in agreement with him, and have a few pleasant PM exchanges in my saved folder.  He loved Cape Cod and for the last few years anytime someone mentions it, his name comes to mind.

Good thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 12, 2014)

Rest in peace, John.  May your family also have peace in memories of the happy times.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear this.  His family will be in my prayers.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2014)

John gave me some good advice regarding some Timeshare acquisition issues when I was a new Tugger.  I remember him fondly and with admiration.

My condolences and prayers to John's family and friends.

RIP John.



Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 12, 2014)

*R. I. P. timeos2*




Stu said:


> It is with deep sadness that I report the passing today of long-time TUG moderator and contributor, John Chase, after a long illness.  John was the President of the Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista Condo Owners Association.  He will be sorely missed by his family, friends, fellow TUGGERS and everyone, owners and staff, at Cypress Pointe.
> 
> Personally, words can not express the deep feeling of loss his passing brings. He was a mentor and true friend to me for over a dozen years.
> 
> ...


Well said, Stu.  It's the end of an era. 

John Chase embodied uncommon intelligence & unfailing integrity.  His manner & disposition were always even & steady, in person & here on TUG & specially on the Yahoo internet group for Cypress Pointe, where his responses were patient & respectful even when the messages he was responding to were the opposite.  He faced difficulties square on without complaint, even his prolonged struggle against cancer & its long, grueling aftermath.  He offered practical advice & help about timeshares & computers to all who asked in person & via internet.  He was a straight talker, not a smooth talker.  He was diligent & responsible & hard working.  Once you got to know him, he was open about his enthusiasm for his preferred sports teams & his favorite rock & roll band, his affection for his family & his pets, & his preferences about software & timeshare systems.  For people who were willing to learn, he was willing to teach.  John led by example.  Being with him in person was a rewarding pleasure.  His death fills me with sadness. 

When I asked about it 1 time, John decoded his TUG-BBS user name, timeos2. He said it stands for 2 of his favorite things -- timeshares & the OS2 computer operating system.  Makes sense to me. 

John's sister provided a link to his obituary.  Click here for that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 12, 2014)

God bless him, he was so kind and generous with his advice here on TUG.  

He will be missed here.  He gave me advice about computers too, and I love my Lenovo.  I have never had a Dell last this long.  

Where was the cancer?  I have had so many friends and family lose their lives recently, and cancer has been the cause.  Various cancer: Melanoma, thyroid, liver, really everything under the sun.  

Tears are streaming down my face right now.  John was wise and always good.  I loved it when he argued on his favorite subjects.  

'When a [older] person dies, it's like a library burning to the ground."  

I don't have that quote right, nor do I know who said it, but this is so true of John.  May he rest in peace and enjoy an eternity of traveling without planes.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear about John's passing. He was already on TUG when I joined in1996. He was very knowledgeable in many areas besides timesharing. He will be sorely missed. My deepest sympathy to John's family.


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear this news about our TUG friend. John was very knowledgeable and willing to share his insights with other TUGgers. My best wishes to his family during this difficult time. He will be missed on TUG!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear of John's death.  I knew he had health challenges the past few years, but did not realize he was as ill as he was.

I enjoyed meeing  John and his family on one of their trips to Las Vegas. He was a man who truly enjoyed family, travel, and having a good time.

Fern


----------



## tonyg (Apr 12, 2014)

My condolences to his family. John was a great guy and he will be missed.


----------



## Tia (Apr 12, 2014)

Such sad news. My sympathies to John's family and hope they find strength in good memories. He will be missed here very much.


----------



## sun&fun (Apr 12, 2014)

Very sad to hear of this. I wasn't aware that he had been ill and it was helpful to see the obituary.  He will be missed by many including his TUG family.


----------



## susieq (Apr 12, 2014)

R.I.P. John ~ my condolences to the family.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 12, 2014)

My condolences to his family.

Allan, thank you for sharing the obituary.  It gave a life story and face to timeos2.

He will be missed.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

We've been busy with out of town guests the last few days, so I didn't get this sad news until today.

I'm so sorry to hear about John's passing.  I only knew him electronically through TUG, but I was always impressed with his knowledge of our somewhat arcane subject matter here and his willingness to share it with others.  As a TUG volunteer he was always steady and reliable and the lack of his presence and participation will leave a gaping hole that will be hard to fill.

R.I.P., John, you will truly be missed.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 12, 2014)

Makai Guy said:


> We've been busy with out of town guests the last few days, so I didn't get this sad news until today.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about John's passing.  I only knew him electronically through TUG, but I was always impressed with his knowledge of our somewhat arcane subject matter here and his willingness to share it with others.  As a TUG volunteer he was always steady and reliable and the lack of his presence and participation will leave a gaping hole that will be hard to fill.
> 
> R.I.P., John, you will truly be missed.



Yes - another of the TUG "grizzled vets" passes on.  

It's funny how in a site such as this you can get to "know" someone well whom you have never actually met.  And surprisingly, for me the fact that we never actually met in person can make the sense of loss even more acute.  It's as if there was a part of the relationship that was never filled, and now will always be incomplete.

Farewell, John.


----------



## Dori (Apr 12, 2014)

I am so very sad to hear of John's passing. For many years, he has been such an integral part of our TUG community. I enjoyed reading his posts, and learning from his TS wisdom. RIP John.

Dori


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 12, 2014)

Prayers go out to John's Family at this time.  He will be missed.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm just catching up on my timeshare reading and was saddened to read this update.  RIP John.  Prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 13, 2014)

For those interested, I did find his obit online.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 13, 2014)

Very sad! Cancer sucks! RIP John.

I enjoyed his anti MS and iPhone posts and his Love of Palm.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am confused - who is signed on to TUG under his user name right now?



Logged in again today.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 13, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> Well said, Stu.  It's the end of an era.
> 
> John Chase embodied uncommon intelligence & unfailing integrity.  His manner & disposition were always even & steady, in person & here on TUG & specially on the Yahoo internet group for Cypress Pointe, where his responses were patient & respectful even when the messages he was responding to were the opposite.  He faced difficulties square on without complaint, even his prolonged struggle against cancer & its long, grueling aftermath.  He offered practical advice & help about timeshares & computers to all who asked in person & via internet.  He was a straight talker, not a smooth talker.  He was diligent & responsible & hard working.  Once you got to know him, he was open about his enthusiasm for his preferred sports teams & his favorite rock & roll band, his affection for his family & his pets, & his preferences about software & timeshare systems.  For people who were willing to learn, he was willing to teach.  John led by example.  Being with him in person was a rewarding pleasure.  His death fills me with sadness.
> 
> ...



And also very well said Alan.  Thanks for sharing the story about how he chose his name.  I recall he mentioned OS2 a few times but didn't get the connection there.

I'll miss timeos2 on TUG.


----------



## Paumavista (Apr 13, 2014)

*TUG Volunteer*

It is especially sad to those here at TUG when we lose a "friend" who was also a volunteer moderator.

I really appreciate those who provide much needed services here; who share with the rest of us and willingly help those who don't understand or need assistance.  THANK YOU, John - you will be missed by many whom you never met but appreciated your advice and assistance!

Our prayers are with your family......to hold onto those precious and special memories......


----------



## GregT (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this -- R.I.P. John Chase.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 13, 2014)

So sorry to hear this - RIP John.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 13, 2014)

so sorry to hear this


----------



## Elan (Apr 13, 2014)

RIP John.  You'll be missed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## winger (Apr 13, 2014)

RIP John. You will be missed


----------



## klpca (Apr 13, 2014)

John will certainly be missed here on Tug. It's volunteers like him who help the rest of us learn the ins-and-outs of timesharing.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 14, 2014)

So sorry to hear this tonight after being away for a few days.   I've truly enjoyed his posts and will really miss him.


----------



## LLW (Apr 14, 2014)

And he was only 63!

My condolences to the family.


----------



## presley (Apr 14, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> Sorry to hear about John (TUG member: timeos2). He'll be missed.



Thanks for posting his username.

Sorry to hear he has passed.  Even sorrier to read that he was very sick for a long time.  

Regarding him logging in.... anyone could be using his computer and he could have it set to auto log himself him. They may or may not even be looking at the site.  Send a PM and see who it is.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn't always agree with John but certainly respected his passion. So sad to see someone pass at such a young age. God bless him and his loved ones


----------



## geekette (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this!  

Like many, I only knew John from here, and liked and respected him.  

He seemed to me to be knowledgeable, logical and peaceful; the kinda guy whose opinion I might seek on a matter I was struggling with or share a cocktail and a rack of 8 ball.  

Thanks for everything, John. RIP.  

my thoughts are with the family, I'm sure he is terribly missed.


----------



## brigechols (Apr 14, 2014)

I was helped by his knowledge shared on this board. RIP timeos2.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 14, 2014)

Holy crap, I had missed this thread.  Doggone shame.


----------



## Stu (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is the link to John's obituary:

www.legacy.com/obituaries/democratandchronicle/obituary.aspx?n=john-g-chase&pid=170606833


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stu said:


> Here is the link to John's obituary:
> 
> www.legacy.com/obituaries/democratandchronicle/obituary.aspx?n=john-g-chase&pid=170606833



Can we have a moment of silence for the late John Chase.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 17, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Que the 'Twilight Zone' theme. John is watching from the 'beyond'......Checking out who is still using Microsoft. No, It's probably that his computer's browser is set to automatically sign on to TUGBBS. Mine is. Likely a family member is using one of John's computers (he had several) and doesn't know what that curious tab (TUGBBS) is.
> 
> I hope they find comfort in the good memories he left here.
> 
> Jim


10:49 pm tonight (PDT) "Who's On Line" says that user "timeos2" is Private Messaging.  I just hope he's letting folks here on earth know that if there was ever any doubt that perfection reigns in heaven, the question has been resolved. Because when John  arrived at the Pearly Gates, he found that St. Peter was using an OS2 workstation.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 17, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Very sad! Cancer sucks! RIP John.
> 
> I enjoyed his anti MS and iPhone posts and his Love of Palm.


I did too.  It must have been hard for his family to see him suffer.  He died so young.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 17, 2014)

I enjoyed his posts and will miss him.


Gone too soon.


----------



## momeason (Apr 18, 2014)

I am sorry to hear this news. He was always very helpful. Condolences to family and friends


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 18, 2014)

Stu said:


> He will be sorely missed by...fellow TUGGERS



Add me to the list of those who will miss him.  I will miss his insightful points and opinions, especially in some threads that discussed some pretty touchy subjects (eg., "Should resorts be forced to take back timeshares from owners who no longer want them?", etc.)

I will join in sending my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 18, 2014)

As others have said, it odd the sense of loss we feel in the passing of someone we know only thru a BBS like TUG. BUT we do feel a sense of loss. 

RIP TimeOS2


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 18, 2014)

Over the years I've seen the passing of a few online friends that I've never met in person. I'm always sorry to read of their passing as I feel I know them regardless of the status as online friends only.

Like most friends I didn't always agree with John and, I tend to come across as agruementative to others when I see it only as a discussion. I'll miss his posts and his point of view on these forums. It was always interesting to read what he was writing, even if we sometimes posted opposing views on things.


----------



## jl2010 (Jun 30, 2014)

*I'm so sorry to hear about this*

I log in time to time and more often I just ghost here, but was totally unaware of John's passing until I attended my annual owners meeting here at The Cove At Yarmouth this morning.  I am very sad to hear about his passing. He was always incredibly helpful in everything he did.  He was passionate regarding The Cove as well and always there to offer great advice to owners. Not to mention a really good guy. My understanding is he had battled esophageal cancer for a number of years...though you would never have known it.  He will be sorely missed. I can imagine he is upstairs still passing out invaluable advice regarding time sharing in the afterlife.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 6, 2014)

I just signed on to TUG for the first time in months, and saw this very sad news. I always liked and admired John, despite the fact that we had very different views on certain timeshare issues (such as the value of DVC.) He was a tremendous resource to this board.

In addition to being President of the HOA at Cypress Pointe, wasn't John also President of the HOA of Cove at Yarmouth as well? I know he was behind very successful and innovative programs to keep Cove at Yarmouth in good shape financially -- a difficult challenge for Cape Cod timeshares since the Great Recession.  

Alan, thank you for the explanation about the "Timeos2" user name. I always wondered about that! 

Is anyone here in contact with John's family? I see the guestbook on his obituary page is no longer active, so maybe someone here can pass on these reminisces to his family. 

I always hoped I would meet John someday. He died way too young and will be solely missed.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2014)

John was very hard on resort manage by developer and that West---- in Florida was his number "1" target .


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 6, 2014)

John Chase passing was a shock to learn. I had sent him stuff from time to time about timeshare, mainly questions, that were answered with passion and knowlege. While i never got the chance to meet him in person I can say we experienced his, Stu and the rest of the board at Cypress Pointe grand plan several years ago in the form of a wonderful unit at a great resort. 

His love of timeshare will be missed my me and many i would  say..

RIP.. John Chase.. maybe we will meet one day.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2014)

Clarification for anyone who just found this thread:  John passed away on April 11th.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2014)

Sad news indeed. Not only for "us", but his family and others who knew him. My condolences to his family and friends ~ Ron


----------



## heathpack (Nov 7, 2014)

Just poking my head into this forum after being away a long time. Very sad to hear of Johns passing, truly.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 7, 2014)

*Remembering John Chase.*

John Chase was the source of most of our understanding of the timeshare world (to the extent that we have any understanding) -- weeks, points, RCI, I-I, floating reservations, ROFR, fees, TUG, TS4Ms, RTUs, TPUs, UDIs, the pluses & minuses of the various timeshare companies & systems out there, etc. 

John had strong, practical, informed views about timeshares & timesharing.  He expressed his ideas in a consistently mature, reasoned, patient, & courteous manner -- no zingers, no put-downs, no slam-dunks.  His knowledge & character made him our timeshare guru virtually from the start. After a few years, we started feeling like timeshare insiders (even though we weren't -- we knew just enough to be dangerous.) 

Beyond that, he was personable & likable.  We realized after a few years of contact exclusively via internet (E-Mail, TUG, Yahoo group, etc.) that we had developed strong feelings of friendship for John Chase, _mox nix_ that we had never met him face to face or spoken with him by phone.  Eventually we met John & his wife socially on a January timeshare vacation in Orlando FL, an event we will always remember.  

One thing led to another & we enjoyed getting together with the Chases more times in Orlando, & once with Mrs. Chase in Williamsburg VA.  

With John's passing, our enthusiasm for timeshares started to flag.  It turned out our regard for John & our enjoyment of our association with him were bigger parts of the timeshare picture for us than we realized while he was alive.  Now that he is gone, some of the air is coming out of the timeshare balloon for us.

That does not mean we're giving it all up & going back to Motel 6 & Super 8 when we travel.  We still enjoy vacationing in luxury timeshare accommodations at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates, which we would never have been able to swing without the things we learned from John Chase, vicariously as well as directly.  But with John gone, we find ourselves pulling back, content to keep enjoying timeshare vacations but no longer feeling much enthusiasm for the timeshare game itself.  The bloom is off the rose. 

It was wonderful knowing John Chase & being part of his network for 10+ years.  We will never forget him.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

